# in turn



## Michal Skala

Přeložil by to někdo? Jde mi hlavně o význam "in turn" v této větě...

First, we can say no one deserves anything, and that is what we will say if we assume
we deserve credit for working hard only if we *in turn* deserve credit for
being “destined” to work hard.


----------



## nueby

I find it interesting that out of your five posts here, are all translation assignments, and some of those even suggest that you do not do much googling before you ask. That and the absence of any thanks says that you must be very busy. So here is a little tool to speed things up for you: http://en.bab.la/dictionary/english-czech/in-turn

Mnoho zdaru ve studiu.


----------



## Michal Skala

Jsem to ale nezdvořák, uznávám... Tak díky! I za odkaz. Jasně že předtím gúglim, jak divý, ale anglicko-české řešení nebývá obvykle k nalezení...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Smysl obratu "in turn" tady je podle mého "pak" nebo "také".


----------



## nueby

Souhlasím s Enquiring Mind a "pak" mi tu připadá o něco lepší než alternativy.


----------



## Camelot43

In turn v tomto kontextu znamená "na oplátku"


----------



## nueby

Ne. Na oplátku se sem nehodí, protože se zmiňujeme jen o nás a o tom, zač si zasluhujeme nebo nezasluhujeme ocenění, a nemá kdo komu co oplacet. Nejedná se o obousměrnou logiku, ale o řetězec jedním směrem. Navíc kdyby v originále chtěli něco na oplátku, mnohem přesněji by byli řekli in "return".


----------

